# New CA finishing system!



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anybody used or seen used the new Stick Fast CA finishing system?
And if so your views on it.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't seen or heard of this 'system'?

What is it?  And are my fingers going to be stuck together?




Scott (got any finished pens done in it) B


----------



## Gary Beasley (Aug 21, 2011)

There was a video posted just recently. I've seen the results first hand, looks real good and it went on with a minimum of fuss. So far only Woodcraft has it far as I know.


----------



## Lee K (Aug 21, 2011)

I have used it now on about five pens. It seems to work quite well for me. Only been turning less than a year, here's my take.
The thin is real thin, the medium is about the consistency of regular thin. Normal open time is longer, so you can smooth your coats out and create minuscule ridges. When you hit it with accelerator, its instantly dry. That makes the coats go on significantly quicker. The first two pens I did, I went straight to MM....no ridges at all and it was all pretty level.  now they have a polish system but haven't tried this. Russell Eaton did a demo at our June meeting he knows more about the polish system.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 21, 2011)

No "Stick Fast" listed on the Woodcraft website.


----------



## gingerwood (Aug 21, 2011)

I think that only some woodcraft store have them (those in the southeast maybe?).  My local store had never heard of it.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Aug 21, 2011)

The store in Roswell Ga. has it, may be the only one so far.


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 21, 2011)

Woodnwhimsies has it.


----------



## gingerwood (Aug 21, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> Woodnwhimsies has it.


I see the regular stick fast glue set, but not the new one.   The new one should include two bottles of polishing compound.


----------



## G1Pens (Aug 21, 2011)

Our own Russell Eaton does the demo in the video. He also did a demo at the last Atlanta/Georgia meeting. It was very impressive. He had a high gloss finish in a matter of minutes. It seemed very simple to do. A lot less work than the CA process I am now using. I'm pretty sure Roy (Oklahoman) is selling it on his site.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Roy
I just used it on one of Curtis' TurnTex Galaxy Blue Cactus Blanks.
I had another Cactus (purple) with a regular CA finish.

The finish difference is night and day. In fact, the Galaxy Blue was the first pen sold yesterday (to a collector, as soon as the show opened). The buyer commented that it was the best pen finish he had seen.

IMHO, the high gloss finish (using both compounds) is a wonderful finish. Tomorrow, it gets the ultimate test...... Wet Cocobolo, WITHOUT a CA accelerator wipe down.
If I can't FUBAR the finish with that deadly recipe, Stick Fast will have a permanent home in my shop!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> The store in Roswell Ga. has it, may be the only one so far.



Yeah, but Russell has to come to the "competing" wood store and teach you "the secret handshake" before they will sell it


----------



## arioux (Aug 21, 2011)

Roy has it in his store, he is the one that posted the llink to the video

http://www.classicnib.com/stick-fast-ca-and-ca-finish.html




Go to the bottom of the page to see the video


----------



## jlord (Aug 22, 2011)

Rockler carries it.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 22, 2011)

So Andy,
Inquiring minds want to know...did you have a chance to put it to the 'acid' test? I think I am going to order some of it, probably get the intro kit as I need some ca and accelerator anyhow.
Thanks everyone.
Jeff G


----------



## commercialbuilder (Sep 2, 2011)

*New CA finish on Acrylic*

I wanted  to try a decal on an acrylic pen, I just received the new finish kit and it worked great on the acrylic.


----------

